# Small Log Trailer Build.......



## Shmudda (Jan 13, 2013)

I had a need for a small, lightweight log trailer to fit into some tight spaces and still be manually moved about for loading and positioning.  I couldn't find exactly what I wanted on the market so I took the time over the holidays to build this blue one.

I needed one that was small, lightweight and could haul 4-6 logs up to 8 feet long, and this is what I came up with.  It needed to be low to the ground with removable side pegs, as I will be manually loading the logs onto the trailer.  I know my limitations so I assume these logs will be up to a maximum of 15" in diameter or so, and cut to about 8 feet long.  This trailer will handle them easily.  The reason I wanted a trailer such as this is I don't always have the time to buck the logs during the felling operation and haul them out cut up.  This trailer will allow me to load the logs out full size to my bucking & splitting area where I can buck them up when I have the time.  I can then go out with just a saw and maul if I only have a couple hours to work, rather than getting all the equipment out and making a day of it.  This trailer will simplfy the process.

It's built from 1/8" wall 1 1/2" square tubing with front tires & wheels from a Craftsman lawn tractor.  The key to this trailer was to ensure it sits level while transporting the logs, so the gooseneck took a little layout time on the CAD system to ensure the height of the ball coupler vs the trailer deck.

This is the fourth trailer I built for hauling wood, three of them are pictured below.  I now have a total of (5) small utility trailers (one purchased) I use around my home, each for a different purpose, of course all related to the gathering and scrounging of firewood!!

Two of the others I built are pictured below, they are the red trailers.  

Craig


----------



## ScotO (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice looking trailers, Shmudda.  They look professionally built!


----------



## ewdudley (Jan 13, 2013)

Low, strong, and lightweight, looks good.  On mine I ripped some 6" logs and fastened them sideways flat side down so I could buck the whole trailer load at the splitting station.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice looking trailers and a nice Assortment of Saws!! 

Have you thought about building and selling some? As Scotty said, they look pro built and if you dig doing it, then it's not really like a job?


----------



## Boog (Jan 13, 2013)

Really nice job Shmudda.  If I ever get my Boston Whaler project boat finished I know what my next project will be!


----------



## loadstarken (Jan 14, 2013)

Those are nice trailers!  Good idea using the old riding mower tires.


----------



## Shmudda (Jan 14, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Very nice looking trailers and a nice Assortment of Saws!!
> 
> Have you thought about building and selling some? As Scotty said, they look pro built and if you dig doing it, then it's not really like a job?


 
Dexter,

I have thought about it, but with the cost of materials and my time it wouldn't be worth while for anyone.  The blue trailer cost was this:

$44.00 - Wheels & Tires - Ebay!  I hunted a while to find these too!
$15.00 - 2" Ball Coupler
$65.00 - Steel
$20.00 - 3/4" Diameter Axle (special material to resist bending)
$15.00 - Misc Nuts, Bolts, Hardware & Wood
$15.00 - Primer & Paint

Total: $174.00

Now, add in some time for my labor, even at $10.00/hr that would put that blue trailer up to $275.00 or so.  Thats why I build my own because I am to cheap to pay someone else that kind of money!!

I would love to build these on the side, but just not worth it...........

Craig


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Jan 14, 2013)

Shoot! Where abouts ya from? I'd pay 300 doll hairs for one! Those little yard carts about that much and prolly half the size, just saying!


----------



## maple1 (Jan 14, 2013)

ewdudley said:


> Low, strong, and lightweight, looks good. On mine I ripped some 6" logs and fastened them sideways flat side down so I could buck the whole trailer load at the splitting station.


 
+1 on this - highly suggest adding some higher wood bunks so you can cut your wood to length while it's on the trailer. You will eliminate a step in the wood handling (unloading the logs), and the wood should be easier to buck up while it's on the trailer rather than laying on the ground. A bucking stand on wheels.

Nice looking trailer(s) BTW!


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 14, 2013)

You can't have too many trailers, says the guy with 5!


----------



## Jags (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice build.  I find myself doing the same.  Build a piece of equipment for a specific use.  My wood (yard) trailer is no exception.


----------



## AJS56 (Jan 14, 2013)

Shmudda said:


> Dexter,
> 
> I have thought about it, but with the cost of materials and my time it wouldn't be worth while for anyone. The blue trailer cost was this:
> 
> ...


 Geez, those all appear to be nicely designed and built for wood moving tasks.  As has been said, very professional looking too.  I'm not thinking that blue one would be hard to sell at $300 or more.  I can't weld/build like that and I'd bet there are a lot of others like me who can't, but who would appreciate your skills and those trailers.  Nice work..


----------



## AJS56 (Jan 14, 2013)

Also... really like the deflector braces in front of the wheels on the red cage trailer.  Good protection in the woods...


----------



## Shmudda (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the good reviews gentlemen!  I appreciate the comments.  Maybe I will try to sell a few on Craig's list. 

AJ..Those wheel deflectors work perfectly, as they will skoot the trailer over sideways when hitting a tree, hit many so far!

Maple, I will try your suggestion sounds like a back and work saver!

Thanks again for the comments!

Craig


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice work Shmudda. I like each one of those designs, especially the log hauler. If you were closer I would buy a log hauler from you.

A word to the wise. Be carefull moving logs that are 15" in diameter and 6-8' long. It does not take much to tweek your back the wrong way when walking on ground that is not perfectly flat. Luckily I have not had any bad injuries, but have had a few minor ones. And we all know folks who have had bad ones and some are never the same after a bad or even a semi-bad one.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 15, 2013)

A word to the wise. Be carefull moving logs that are 15" in diameter and 6-8' long. It does not take much to tweek your back the wrong way when walking on ground that is not perfectly flat. Luckily I have not had any bad injuries, but have had a few minor ones. And we all know folks who have had bad ones and some are never the same after a bad or even a semi-bad one.[/quote]

I thought I was being smart loading my truck with 6' ash logs until I %#^+=]€ my shoulder doing so.


----------



## maple1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> Nice work Shmudda. I like each one of those designs, especially the log hauler. If you were closer I would buy a log hauler from you.
> 
> A word to the wise. Be carefull moving logs that are 15" in diameter and 6-8' long. It does not take much to tweek your back the wrong way when walking on ground that is not perfectly flat. Luckily I have not had any bad injuries, but have had a few minor ones. And we all know folks who have had bad ones and some are never the same after a bad or even a semi-bad one.


 
I have no idea exactly how, because I didn't feel anything at the time, but I tweaked my back yesterday morning just spreading ashes on our icy hilly driveway. No slips or incidents - just took to hurting when I came back in & sat down to eat breakfast. And it's still hurting. Might have been the weird hunched shuffling I was doing when I was out there, I don't know. It sucks having a wonky back.


----------



## Boog (Jan 16, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> A word to the wise. Be carefull moving logs that are 15" in diameter and 6-8' long. It does not take much to tweek your back the wrong way when walking on ground that is not perfectly flat................................I thought I was being smart loading my truck with 6' ash logs until I %#^+=]€ my shoulder doing so.


 
Exactly why I never try and load logs, I cut it up on site and load pieces, and the really big ones I even maul where they lay. I've managed to make it to 57 without ever seriously hurting myself, don't want to now at this age! My Dad hurt his back in his early 60's, and he was never the same, just a steady downward curve till he died at 85. It affected every day of his life after that.

While all your trailers are _*very*_ nice, I like the red one with the sides and tire protectors the most!


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 16, 2013)

Where are you finding 15.00 axles??  I have built trailers for different purposes in the past but find my time and materials cost make it tought to constuct them cheaper than I can buy them(under most circumstances)  The upside, as you know, is custom specs that fullfill the exact needs you are after.  Also, you can make them a bit hardier than the available trailers. 

Are you scounging for these axles used, building them, or buying them new?  The axle is the toughest part for me to find at a reasonable cost to justify the build. 

Great looking work BTW

Bob


----------



## lukem (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice job.  Ever built a dump trailer?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 16, 2013)

Sweet! Hey- I'm sure that everyone has a mod to suggest (everyone's a damn expert)- but is there a simple way to also use it to hold a log for cutting off a round before unloading?


----------



## Jags (Jan 16, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Sweet! Hey- I'm sure that everyone has a mod to suggest (everyone's a damn expert)- but is there a simple way to also use it to hold a log for cutting off a round before unloading?


 
Wood bunkers under the load would make this a snap.


----------



## ewdudley (Jan 16, 2013)

Jags said:


> Wood bunkers under the load would make this a snap.


With a ratchet strap or two to keep the load in place in transit, which is also nice when bucking the whole stack if there's small stuff mixed in.


----------



## maple1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Jags said:


> Wood bunkers under the load would make this a snap.


 
Yes indeed - see posts 3 & 9.


----------



## Jags (Jan 16, 2013)

maple1 said:


> Yes indeed - see posts 3 & 9.


 
Those posts were too "wordy"


----------



## Shmudda (Jan 16, 2013)

Lukem.....never built a dump but maybe someday!

Bob, I didn't get 15" axles, I got 15" tires & wheels, big difference.  As for the axle, I built the one for the blue trailer as it was very simple to do as there is no suspension.  The red trailers each have 2000 lb axles.  The one thats open on the sides is a spring axle, and the other is a Dexter axle, or Torsion axle.  Both were bought from Ebay along with the tires and wheels.  To get axles, tires and wheels like those today would cost you about $250.00 minimum, not to mention the material for the trailer.  Not to condusive to building a trailer like these today.  The red units are about 3-4 years old now, of course those pictures were taken when they were basically new.

Craig


----------



## legrandice (Jan 16, 2013)

I love the trailers!  I only have one 6x10 road trailer that I use for everything.  I haul it around with the tractor and it's quite large around the yard.  Some day I will get a smaller one.


----------



## Shmudda (Jan 21, 2013)

maple1 said:


> +1 on this - highly suggest adding some higher wood bunks so you can cut your wood to length while it's on the trailer. You will eliminate a step in the wood handling (unloading the logs), and the wood should be easier to buck up while it's on the trailer rather than laying on the ground. A bucking stand on wheels.
> 
> Nice looking trailer(s) BTW!


 
I used this trailer for the first time this past weekend and did exactly this.  Saved me a bunch of extra work.  Little trailer hauled more than I thought, did well, didn't scrape bottom coming across the creek and took a little beating!  I doubt my normal side rail type trailers will be coming out any time soon with the way this thing worked.  Had the logs stacked at or above the side boards and it worked well. 

I think its a keeper.............

Craig


----------

